# Royalty Free Recipe Collection



## canada

Hello All,

I'm looking for a good royalty free recipe collection for our new recipe web site which is going to be launched in near future for the public use.

I wonder if anyone has any information on this that can guide me through?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## phatch

I have no recipe archive recommendation.

I'm going to say some harsh things. I don't mean this as an attack.

Businesswise, it seems you're going about things a bit backwards in trying to start a site to attract people but lack the content for it. If you can not provide this content yourself, you would seem to be unskilled enough to properly manage such a site nor be able to guarantee the quality of said recipes.

Three are tons of recipe archives on the net.  Most of them are pretty useless because there is so little quality oversight. The few I do refer to tend to be tightly managed by their owner/editor which guarantees quality and interesting content.

I would suggest you start with a local focus and see what local restaurants (NO CHAINS) will share with you in regards to recipes for the site. This provides you with some baseline of quality and they get some free web advertising out of it.. It will drive local interest in your site. As page views grow, you can start soliciting viewers for recipes and writeups to drive new content and expanded interest.

Secondly, most communities have a number of freebie local papers. See if you can get your web submissions worked into a monthly article about local restaurants/cooking. Of course, refer to your site for more information or other recipes.


----------



## canada

Thank you for your comment.

Yes you are right, we do need recipes and we want it fast as this is not going to be our business for making money neither the advertisement side of it. It is going to be a tool for us in this regard. We do need this cause we want to launch it as soon as possible as, other side of business can't wait till we build few recipe collection in our kitchen or gather them from local restaurants and being built up over a period of years.

Yes you are right there are tons of recipes all over the internet but they are worthless in my point of view as well.

If we can't find any good collection our next step would be going after big guys to license some of their content or arrange a partnership with.

Thanks,


----------



## petemccracken

Canada said:


> ... It is going to be a tool for us in this regard. We do need this cause we want to launch it as soon as possible as, other side of business can't wait till we build few recipe collection in our kitchen or gather them from local restaurants and being built up over a period of years....
> Thanks,


OK, so this is "support content" to drive business to your "true purpose", correct?

TBS, the quality of your "support" will DIRECTLY reflect to your primary purpose! Not knowing, or even having an idea of what you are up to, if you have "average recipes" you will attract "average surfers" who may or may not spend "average money". Is this what you are after?

Have you considered "links" to respected recipe sites?

Are "recipes" essential to your main business?

Are you looking to provide "ideas" for using something?

Are you looking to offer "cooking techniques or tips"?

What genre of food are you looking for, Continental, American, Oriental, Fusion, African, MiddleEastern, Regional, etc?

How much are you willing to spend for this content?

Why are you not using a "culinary consultant"/chef/dietitian/nutritionist/foodie to handle this aspect?

What's the RUSH? Just post a page "recipes are coming"!


----------



## phatch

Then you might start with some historic cookbook content that is in the public domain. Project Gutenberg has a number and some colleges have some others online.


----------



## canada

Good questions you asked and it showed me you are a professional indeed. But I'm afraid I can't answer some of these questions as it will lead I shall disclose the business itself which is still confidential.

No unfortunately just linking to other recipe sites as it doesn't fulfill the requirement.

Everybody can be the user of the site who wants to eat and interested to prepare a meal we don't think to any special group of people in term of proficiency.

We definitely want to spend as less as we can, but we are open to any offer and will review it.

Actually we already have a nutritionist but we are not sure about the culinary part of it.


----------



## petemccracken

Sent you a PM


----------



## boar_d_laze

Dear Canada,

Just as you're unable to be more specific about your plans, without knowing more I'm equally unable to help facilitate them.

Copying other people's work and presenting it as your own -- or even as your own collection -- is unethical.  It can be done legally by staying (as you want to do) in the public domain, but "can" and "ought" are different things. If you provide acknowledgement that you've taken the recipes from elsewhere, i.e., they are not original content, what's the point of presenting them at all?

Perhaps there are special circumstances here.  It would help if you would clarify them to the point of some assurance that doing you a good turn would not be doing the dirty to others.

Sincerely,

BDL


----------



## canada

Dear BDL,

Who said we want to copy other works without their permissions? It seems either you haven't read the questions our you haven't had pay attention enough to it.

We don't have any problem to indicate that the recipes belongs to others, as long as it goes along our business objectives. As I indicated that the recipes itself is a tool in a broader business. I can't be specific more than this.

We are not looking for huge collections. 500-1000 would work fine for us.


----------



## boar_d_laze

Your refusal to identify yourself makes the setup appear dodgy. I've had too many professional experiences with fraudsters and bad actors of other sorts to take the benign nature of others' motives on faith. People who assist those who balk at identifying themselves all too often become their dupes.

If my time toiling in the L.A. DA's Consumer Protection and Anti-Trust Division weren't enough to breed cynicism, I raised two children to, through, and beyond their teenage years. As any parent can tell you, "I want my privacy," is adolescent-speak for, "There's stuff in my room you'll be mad at."

No doubt, others here are more trusting and will go out of their way to help you. They are better people. Consider my lack of credulity to be my loss.

_Express Denial of Permission:_

_*You, your organization, any organization you have represented in the past or will represent at any time in the future are expressly denied permission to publish any of my recipes, writing, or other intellectual property, by any means, in any form, for any purpose.*_

Sincerely,

BDL


----------



## kyheirloomer

Ya know, BDL, I think you are, indeed, reading too much into this. Canada isn't misrepresenting himself, or being dishonest. He's just a run-of-the-mill rip-off artist with a poor ability to use the English language.

Consider:

_I'm looking for a good *royalty free *recipe collection for our new recipe web site which is going to be launched in near future for the public use. _

And:

_As I indicated that the recipes itself *is a tool *in a broader business. _

In other words, he's just looking for a way to profit off of other people's work. So, while he might be ethically sleazy, he's certainly not misrepresenting himself as being anything else.


----------



## boar_d_laze

She surely sucks at subtlety.

BDL


----------



## kyheirloomer

As subtle as an adder's tooth, my "es"ervescent friend.


----------



## amazingrace

I vote for closing this thread before things get ugly. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif


----------

